

Researchers Can Crack Wireless Keyless Entry to Cars - ahsonwardak
http://redtape.msnbc.com/2007/08/researchers-say.html

======
brlewis
I'm pleasantly surprised that it takes cryptographic research to break those
things. I always assumed they were completely insecure.

